# Need help with e7 times



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Hi. This is my e7 timer. https://goo.gl/photos/2TdU8qNCyBNVh95s5

Can anyone tell me what my off peak hours are? Edf tell me its 11.30am till 6.30pm. But i seem to get off peak in early morning and late evening! Thanks.

James


----------

